# vsftp user anlegen verzeichnisse usw.



## bciii (18. Februar 2004)

Hallo,

ich hab mir grad redhat 9 installiert. ich möchte daraus einen testwebserver machen.als ftp server hab ich vsftp, ich weis auch wo die ganzen config files sind usw. aber wie man einen benutzer anlegt mit passwort und dem dan sagt auf welches verzeichniss er zugreifen darf, das weis  ich nicht, kann mir da jemand helfen,danke!


----------



## RedWing (19. Februar 2004)

Hi,
also die Benutzer sind immer alle die die sich auch am System anmelden können.
Das mit den Verzeichnissen ist etwas schwieriger:
Du musst in der vftpd.conf  den Pfad zu einem File angeben:
chroot_local_user=YES
user_config_dir=/usr/local/ftp/hans
wobei hans der Filename für deinen user ist z.B. /usr/local/hans !
In der Datei hans steht dann folgendes:

local_root=/home/ftp
wobei ftp dein FTPHomeverzeichniss für den User ist der sich grad mit dem ftpserver verbunden hat.

Die restliche vsftpd.conf ist glaub ich selbererklärend.
Ich hoffe dir weitergeholfen zu haben

RedWing


----------



## bciii (19. Februar 2004)

super, danke, da währ ich elbst net drauf gekommen!


----------



## krustyderklown (27. August 2004)

hmm, ich habe das genau so gemacht wie beschrieben, aber die benutzer werden immer wieder in ihre homeverzeichnisse geleitet.
ich nutze suse 9.0
in der vsftpd.conf habe ich diesen eintrag:

chroot_local_user=YES
user_config_dir=/usr/local/baerbell.conf

in der baerbell.conf steht folgendes:

local_root=/home/klaus/ftp

dennoch lande ich immer wieder in /home/baerbell.

kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen?
ich bin mit meinem bischen latein so ziemlich am ende.denn überall ist diese lösung mit der *.conf zu finden. warum klappt das überall nur bei mir nicht  ?


----------



## Ben Ben (27. August 2004)

ob es was ändert weiss ich nicht, aber redwing schrieb auch /usr/local/ftp/configfile.... das ftp fehlt bei dir...


----------



## RedWing (27. August 2004)

Liegt dein vstfpd.conf im /etc Verzeichniss?
Wenn nicht dieses dorthin kopieren oder beim Start des Servers mit angeben.

Gruß

RedWing


----------



## krustyderklown (27. August 2004)

jo die vsftpd.conf liegt im verzeichnis /etc.
ich denke mal, das es eigentlich egal ist, wo die user.conf ligt, denn der pfad wird ja eh in der vsftpd.conf angegeben.
ich weiß nicht was ich falsch gemacht habe, aber es funnzt nicht....
habs mit dem starten versucht, aber der ftp lässt sich nur über

/etc/init.d/inetd start bzw stop 

starten. Ich krieg echt noch pickel   über die tour.
ich wette, das ich irgendwo einen klitzekleinen (schreib?)fehler drin habe und den einfach immer übersehe.....


----------



## DeathAngel (28. August 2004)

Hi zusammen,

da dieses Thema ziemlich ausführlich an anderer Stelle beschrieben steht, möchte ich hier das Rad nicht neu erfinden : FTP-Server 

Gruß

DA


----------



## krustyderklown (10. September 2004)

Um das thema mal abzuschliessen , habe folgende, vielleicht nicht ganz "saubere" lösung gefunden. da "baerbell" nur FTP-Zugriff hat, habe ich in /etc/passwd ihr home-verzeichniss einfach auf "/home/klaus/ftp" geändert. und siehe da, endlich funnzt et so wie ich es gern hätte


----------



## Blue Xpiration (14. August 2008)

Also bei mir hats folgendermaßen get
In die vsftpd.conf habe ich diesen Eintrag:

chroot_local_user=YES
user_config_dir=/usr/local/ftp #Den Username weggelassen

Unter diesem Verzeichnis dann eine neue Datei mit dem Namen des Users angelegt
"testuser" ohne das .conf
und in der folgendes stehen:
local_root=/var/www

Naja der Post ist zwar weng älter aber vllt stoßt ja noch mal einer drüber wie ich^^


----------

